# Ogólne > Badania >  wyniki badań

## karolcia26

Wiatam ostatnio robiłam badanie krwi i coś mnie nie pokoji
Hemoglobina 12,3-15,3 a wyszło 15,6
Krwinki czerwone 3,50-5,00 a wyszło 5,03
Liczba monocytów 0,8 a wyszło 0,83
Reszta wyników jest w normie dodam że robiłam badanie pod koniec miesiączki.
Czy to przez miesiączke mogło wpłynąć na wyniki?

----------


## karolcia26

Jeszcze raz zrobiłam wyniki i wyszło rbc 5,20 i HGB 9,7(norma do 9,5) i HCT 0,471(norma 0,36-0,46) nie robiłam w czasie miesiączki,dodam że pare godzin przed pobraniem krwi paliłam papierosy.prosze o pomoc bo do lekarza ide w przyszłym tygodniu.

----------

